# Yami 1994 9.9 2 stroke problem



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

On a 17 year old outboard, it would not surprise me if the cdi module was acting up.
Time to do an ignition system diagnosis. Start by doing a visual check of components
specifically looking for separation between the casings and potting sealant on the cdi and coils.
Any separation will allow moisture to enter the component and cause a short.
Not that big a deal to do, just have to be thorough.


----------



## 0and2jr (May 30, 2010)

I just did all what you said Brett and everything looks normal to me... Any other ways to check?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No visible separation on components, move to next step...
Disconnect fuel line from outboard, if not already done.
Remove both sparkplugs from powerhead, you don't want the engine to start.
Insert  plugs back into spark plug wires, but not back into motor.
I use a metal welders clamp to lock onto the engine block as a ground
and rest the spark plugs, still in their wires, in the handle of the clamp,
touching metal to metal as shown below.
(hold it in your hands if you want an electrifying moment)  
Then pull the starter cord to check for hot blue sparks at each plug.
Better to do when almost dark as it makes it easier to see the sparks.
Make sure the kill switch is NOT activated!


----------



## 0and2jr (May 30, 2010)

Well I found my problem, I took apart my carb to clean it again, and the little arm that the pin goes through to hold the float broke.... Since it's attached to the actual carb I'm going to have to buy a new carb...... Any ideas where to look to buy just the metal cast of the carb? since I have all the parts I just need the body of the carb.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad to hear it wasn't electronics, but snapping an ear off the carb body...what a pain.

Here's a place to start looking, at least for part numbers
check prices elsewhere and maybe at a marine salvage yard for used carbs.

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/1994/9.9MLHS/INTAKE/parts.html


----------

